# What will a Bolt do without a TiVo subscription?



## Ken H (Sep 6, 2003)

I have a Bolt with subscription that is used with an Xfinity CableCard. If I cancel just the TiVo subscription, what will the Bolt still do? Live cable TV? Playback of old recordings? Manually record live TV? 

Obviously the guide and setting recordings for the future is gone.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

You can watch live TV and programs you already recorded on the device. You cannot transfer recordings to or from it (no network features), nor schedule future recordings. You also cannot do any "trick play" features like pausing live TV.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

Also, no guide data......


----------



## atomicgrom (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a Bolt with cancelled service on Spectrum (been cancelled for almost a year). I have guide data, can pause live TV, and can utilize the 4 tuners. Most other functions are disabled like Search, TiVo+, and recording, but the apps like Prime, Hulu, and YouTube still work.


----------



## Ken H (Sep 6, 2003)

Having canceled TiVo service on my Bolt last week, here is what I have learned since.

Functions no longer available:
TiVo Central suggestions, what's on now, search, manage, One Pass, Apps, etc.

Functions that still work:
Live TV, all tuners
All trick play (FF, RR, Pause, etc.)
Record
Guide
Info
Explore (Cast, etc)
Guide scheduled future recordings (can not cancel guide scheduled recordings once set)


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

Would a Bolt with no service be able to connect to another Bolt that has all-in. Would be great to be able to use an old Bolt as a mini.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

tommiet said:


> Would a Bolt with no service be able to connect to another Bolt that has all-in. Would be great to be able to use an old Bolt as a mini.


Yes it would. No it can't.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

ej42137 said:


> Yes it would. No it can't.


Thanks.. seems my old Bolt is a little closer to the trash can. I've kept it for a couple years as a back up. Even my local thrift store can't sell them for $15.00. 

Thanks again for the quick response!!!!!


----------



## Ken H (Sep 6, 2003)

At some point after I posted above what worked with my subscription canceled, things changed. Here is a new summary of what still works:
Live TV, all 4 tuners
Channel up and down
Direct channel number tuning
Trick play (FF, RR, Pause)
Mini guide (3 rows of channels, Info, Explore, Cast)
Playback of previously recorded programs

What doesn't work:
No recording, no full guide, no info (unless in the Mini Guide), no apps, and a boring System Message reminding you your subscription is expired whenever you try to use features no longer available. Occasionally when trying to make the Bolt record, a System Message screen comes up and stays up, requiring unplugging and re-plugging in to work again.

For simply watching live TV or existing recorded programs, it's fine.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

So generally it's pretty much almost exactly as predicted...


----------



## Ken H (Sep 6, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> So generally it's pretty much almost exactly as predicted...


Not really. One of the early replies said no trick play, and the other said no guide data, both of which turned out to be inaccurate. Another said the apps worked, which is also inaccurate. YMMV.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Ken H said:


> Not really. One of the early replies said no trick play, and the other said no guide data, both of which turned out to be inaccurate. Another said the apps worked, which is also inaccurate. YMMV.


I'd say IMNSHO it's still a boat anchor compared to an actual working Tivo, the core features are inoperable and all you have is a STB with a barely functional guide and a 30m pause at best.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

IIRC you used to be able to do manual recordings even without a sub, but I guess they took that away long ago.


----------

